# diy spray bar return from sump



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

a spray bar return from sump pump

things you will need

[email protected] 10 foot lenght of 1in pvc pipe 3.00 
all purpose cement 3-4 dollars 
[email protected] 1 in slip/slip elbow connecters 80 cents each
[email protected] 1 in thread/slip connecter 80 cents
[email protected] 1 in slip cap 70 cents
a 3/16 drill bit and drill 2.00
a saw to cut pvc tube could be hacksaw/ chopsaw /radial arm saw could be 10 to 139.00
sandpaper to ruff up surfaces to asure maxiam adhesion of cement 2.00

ok lets get started 
1) to attach a 1 in pipe to you pump i had to use a clear hose and then screw the 1 inch slip/ thread connecter onto pump because of the different sizes of pvc and pump output piece

2 measure from pump to top of sump or wet dry i got 12 inchs note you must add 1 ich to lenght for each connecter so 12 = 15 in
3 connect these first as you will need some thing to measure off of to connect i recamend that you first dry fit all pieces you cut to assure the right fit as you can not get them apart after cemented4 measure from connecter to end of tank stand i got 28 inchs add 2 inchs so thats 30 inchs cut that piece
5 measure from connecter to top of tank i got 37 inchs add 2 so thats 39 cut and install only this time leave the connection dry not cement as you will have to manuaver this piece to get the spray bar straight 
6 measure from connecter to inside edge of trim on tank mine was 3 inchs so add 2 its 5 ok cut and install 
7 measure how far down in water you want you spray bar to sit i got 3 inchs so thats 5 after you add 2 for connecters install 
8 measure the spray bar it self as it must sit in tank i gat 18 inchs so thats 20 note my tank is 24 inchs wide so it will be very good fit 
9 drill holes in your spray bar makeing sure you draw a line using a straight edge and go right down the middle i used a 3/16 drill bit and drilled my holes ever 1/2 inch

make sure you do a dry fitting of all pieces before you take apart then cement and reinstall

ok now i sugest that you cememt all fittings except the spray bar it self 9 piece with the drilled holes) as you will need to ajust this up or down according to the desired flow like i for instance make a current underwater for the fish to swim in during the day at night i twist the spray bar so that my current runs on top of water so they can sleep

to cement together ruff up the ends of pvc pipe apply all purpose cement to inside of connecter and outside of pipe end to be connected let dry for 10 seconds than reapply cement to pvc pipe while still wet connect the to press them to gether firmly then give a little twist

heres the pics


----------

